# Virtualbox und USB Hardlock



## Kieler (3 Februar 2013)

Ich wollte dazu übergehen, mehr Projekte oder nicht so häufig benötigte Software in virtuelle Maschinen zu verlagern. Ich habe mich entschieden dieses mit VirtualBox zu tun. Mittlerweile bin ich aber am verzweifeln. Meine Gastsysteme sind imme Win XP. Wenn ich auf diese ein Programm installiere, welches mit einem USB Hardlock geschützt ist, dann schmiert mit die Maschine gnadenlos ab. Macht einen Neustart und schmiert wieder ab. 
Hat jemand eine Idee dazu ?


----------



## ohm200x (4 Februar 2013)

Hi,

Was für ein Hard-Lock hast du?
Was für ein Host OS?
Welche VirtualBox Version?

Ich nutze mit einem HASP USB Dongle die ETS (EIB/KNX Software) in VBox ohne Probleme.
OS X (10.8) Host XP Sp3 Gast.

Abgeraucht ist es mir nie. Lief aber erst ab Version 3.2.12 oder 3.2.14 (lange her).

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## ducati (4 Februar 2013)

Um zu testen, ob es ein generelles Problem mit dem Dongle ist, würde ich mal VM-Ware nehmen. Da ist die USB Unterstützung mitlerweile ganz gut. 
Generell hatte ich mir vor einiger Zeit mal VBox angeschaut, und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass VM-Ware doch die "professionellere" Software ist...

Gruß.


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Februar 2013)

VBox hat mich auch schon genervt, was das Durchreichen von USB-HW an die VM anbetrifft. Ich arbeite nun mit MS-VPC und hab da weniger Trouble mit USB-Geräten.


----------



## Kieler (4 Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung. Als Host habe ich WinXP PROF (32), Win 7 Prof (64) und UBUNTU getestet. Der Effekt ist überall gleich. Ich richte meine virtuelle Maschine ein mit allem was ich so brauche. Alles Klasse. Jetzt installiere ich entweder iFIX oder inVISU. Beide verwenden einen USB Key zum Schutz. Ab jetzt kann ich die virtuelle Maschine in die Tonne treten. Die VM macht einen Neustart, läuft sauber ins WinXP rein und stürzt dann ab und macht einen Neustart. Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, so booten sie noch heute.
Wenn ich das nicht gebacken bekomme, werde ich auch eine andere Software einsetzen. Schade, ich mag eigentlich Virtualbox. Außerdem ist es in gewissen Grenzen frei. Also werde ich wohl VMware testen müssen. Was nimmt man da und was kostet es?


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Februar 2013)

Kieler schrieb:


> Jetzt installiere ich entweder iFIX oder inVISU. Ab jetzt kann ich die virtuelle Maschine in die Tonne treten.


ach so, allein schon die Installation zerschießt die VM.

zum Testen von VM-Ware kannst Dir den VW-Ware-Player kostenlos herunterladen, mußt aber, wenn ich recht erinnere, eine E-Mail-Adresse haben und was die sonst noch wissen wollten, weiß ich nun nicht mehr.

PS: irgendwo hatte ich das auch schon mal, dass es mir mein virtuelles W7-32 zerschossen hat, dass es den Dauerbootlauf gemacht hat. das war mit MS-VPC. Das tötliche Programm war ein bestimmter Treiber eines WLAN-Adapters, den ich als USB-Gerät in die Maschine reinreichen wollte. Auf dem Datenträger steht nun als Warnhinweis drauf, dass das ein VM-Killer ist.


----------



## ducati (4 Februar 2013)

Kieler schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nicht gebacken bekomme, werde ich auch eine andere Software einsetzen. Schade, ich mag eigentlich Virtualbox. Außerdem ist es in gewissen Grenzen frei. Also werde ich wohl VMware testen müssen. Was nimmt man da und was kostet es?



VM_Ware Workstation ist das Produkt der Wahl. Testversion für 30Tage kostenlos:

http://www.vmware.com/de/products/desktop_virtualization/workstation/overview.html

Gruß.


----------



## Kieler (4 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ach so, allein schon die Installation zerschießt die VM.
> .



Spätestens beim nächsten Neustart ist Essig. Ich denke immer, es ist sicherlich etwas einfaches. Aber ich kann es nicht finden.


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Februar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> PS: irgendwo hatte ich das auch schon mal, dass es mir mein virtuelles W7-32 zerschossen hat, dass es den Dauerbootlauf gemacht hat. das war mit MS-VPC. Das tötliche Programm war ein bestimmter Treiber eines WLAN-Adapters, den ich als USB-Gerät in die Maschine reinreichen wollte. Auf dem Datenträger steht nun als Warnhinweis drauf, dass das ein VM-Killer ist.


Edit wegen Zeitablauf nochmal zitiert...


----------



## mogel (10 Februar 2013)

Moin,

-jetzt weis ich wieder wieso ich VBox nicht mehr nehmen wollte -

ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren das gleiche Problem. iFix macht Probleme in VBox, seit dem nehme ich VMware. Allerdings friert der Desktop unter Linux (Ubuntu 12.04) ab und zu mal ein. Entweder für 5 Sekunden oder bis zum Reset. Die Dauer des Freeze ist undefiniert -.-

Meine Empfehlung ist VMware Workstation, das es eine Testversion ist ist egal. Mit Workstation einrichten und Player abspielen. Die Optionen unter Workstation sind etwas besser.

hand, mogel


----------



## mnuesser (10 Februar 2013)

hm, sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert,
und ich habe 12 verschiedene VMs im Einsatz.

-Step7 V5.5 SP1 + WinCC Flexible 2008 SP2 + Protool (Protool Umgebung)
-Step7 V5.5 SP2 + WinCC Flexible 2008 SP3 (Non-Protool Umgebung)
-Tia Portal
-Antriebskonfiguration (SEW, Lenze, ABB, Siemens, Schneider etc.)
-Beckhoff (nur zum testen)
-Pilz PNOZMulti + PSS Win Pro + PSS4000
-Rockwell
-Eplan 5.7 SP1 (mit Hardlock)
-Drupal (Linux Umgebung zum Homepage-Basteln)
-ABB Roboter (Robotstudio + Notepad++ + div. Tools)
-WinCC 
-XBMCbuntu64 (mehr zum rumspielen)

alle funktionieren ohne Probleme, Version der Virtual-Box 4.2.6 - Passend dazu natürlich auch das Expansion Pack in 4.2.6 in jeder VM installiert
für die USB 2.0 Unterstützung.

Alle Windows Umgebungen laufen unter WinXP SP3 32bit.
VirtualBox 4.2.6 + Extension Pack 4.2.6

Und da ich weiss dass die Frage jetzt aufkommt  ja ich habe wirklich so viele XP Lizenzen... Wobei ich echt am überlegen bin ob man die auch wirklich alle braucht, max. hatte ich 3 VMs gleichzeitig offen: Siemens + Pilz + Antriebe


----------



## Kieler (10 Februar 2013)

Hallo Markus,

so etwas in der Art, wollte ich auch aufbauen. Soweit ich sehen kann, hast Du eine VM welche auch auf einen Hartlock zugreifen soll. Schön, wenn es bei Dir geht. Bei mir klappt es beim besten Willen nicht. Ich habe inVISU installiert. Danach macht die VM mit WinXP als Gast nur noch Neustarts. Es ist echt ärgerlich. Ich habe die neueste Version von VirtualBox + Extension Pack


----------



## bike (10 Februar 2013)

Also ich habe auch Virtualbox in den verschiedensten Versionen von Gästen am Start.

@Kieler hast du das richtige expansion Pack installiert?

Du kannst in Konfiguration von Virtualbox einstellen, dass schon beim Hochlauf der USB Dienst gestartet wird.


bike


----------



## Kieler (10 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch Virtualbox in den verschiedensten Versionen von Gästen am Start.
> 
> @Kieler hast du das richtige expansion Pack installiert?
> 
> ...



Ja, ich denke ich habe das richtige expansion Pack installiert. Ich denke das USB auch beim Hochlauf startet. Aber ich könnte nicht sagen, wo man das explizit einstellen kann.


----------



## bike (10 Februar 2013)

Kieler schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke ich habe das richtige expansion Pack installiert. Ich denke das USB auch beim Hochlauf startet. Aber ich könnte nicht sagen, wo man das explizit einstellen kann.



Über "Ändern" -> "USB" kann man Filterregeln definieren.


bike


----------



## Kieler (10 Februar 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Über "Ändern" -> "USB" kann man Filterregeln definieren.
> 
> bike



Ich habe die Stelle gefunden, aber was soll ich hier sinnvolles einstellen?


----------



## bike (10 Februar 2013)

Kieler schrieb:


> Ich habe die Stelle gefunden, aber was soll ich hier sinnvolles einstellen?



Was sinnvoll ist weiß ich nicht 

Den Dongle anstecken, ohne aktiver VM.
Dann mit grünen Plus den Dongle aussuchen.
Dann hat die VM vor dem Starten das Teil.
Und dann würde ich es versuchen.



bike


----------



## Kieler (10 Februar 2013)

Hallo Bike,

danke für Deine Mühe. Aber es bringt nichts. Der Dongle wird erkannt, aber die VM stürzt trotzdem ab. Irgendwas beim Umgang mit dem Hardlock kann Virtualbox wohl nicht ab. Echt ärgerlich.


----------



## bike (10 Februar 2013)

Ich würde ein WinXP nehmen.
Dann den Dongle über Filter dem Gast bekannt machen und dann das entsprechende Programm installieren.
Das sollte so funktionieren.

Für iFix haben wir nur einen Paralleldongle, daher kann ich das von und mit USB nicht testen.


bike


----------



## mogel (11 Februar 2013)

Kieler schrieb:


> danke für Deine Mühe. Aber es bringt nichts. Der Dongle wird erkannt, aber die VM stürzt trotzdem ab. Irgendwas beim Umgang mit dem Hardlock kann Virtualbox wohl nicht ab. Echt ärgerlich.


Versuch einfach mal VMware Player. Kann sein das Deinen CPU einfach einiges nicht kann, was VBox will. Mein HTPC zu Hause frisst VBox überhaupt nicht, da stürzt die VM gleich nach dem Starten ab.

hand, mogel


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2013)

Habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen.
da stand, wenn an deinem Rechner eine Kamera aktiv und dann zusätzlich USB Teile angeschlossen werde, dann schmiert Virtualbox ab.
Kann das dein Problem sein?


bike


----------



## Matze83 (22 Februar 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich hatte das gleich Problem. Mit VirtualBox Version 3.2.12 (r68302) läuf die ganze Sache einwandfrei.

Ich hoffe das hilft.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Kieler (22 Februar 2013)

Kann das sein??

Ich bin schon bei Version 4.2.6 (r82870) ???

Und wenn es stimmt, wo bekomme ich so eine alte Version her?


----------



## ohm200x (22 Februar 2013)

Hi,

also alte Versionen findest du hier:
https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Download_Old_Builds_3_2

Wie ich bereits schrieb hatte ich auch Probleme mit nem USB Dongle und ja, das wurde mit 3.2.12 oder 3.2.14 gelöst.
Aber auch mit allen weiteren Versionen läuft mein Dongle immer noch.
Verwende wie du die 4.2.6. Stichwort Kamera, hab ich noch nicht probiert, meine iSight ist aus, wenn ich in Windows mit dem Dongle arbeite.
Ist aber sonst fix im Macbook montiert und am USB (-Bus) sichtbar.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Matze83 (24 Februar 2013)

http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.12/

Hier findest Du den download...


----------



## KlausZubo (24 Februar 2013)

ALso ich hatte das Problem mit dem Kamera abschmieren noch nie. Ich benutze 4.2.6 auf Mac OSX.
Ich benutze bei der Virtual Box oft die Funktion USB Anschlüsse durchzuschläußen und dabei ist mir so etwas auch noch nie aufgefallen.

Gruß


----------



## mnuesser (21 März 2013)

Habe da noch was rausgefunden, was eventuell Hilfreich sein kann...

VirtualBox und die USB-Filter:

VirtualBox kann bestimmte USB-Geräte bei nicht Verwendung vom Host-System trennen, und dann dem Guest zur Verfügung stellen. 
Dies funktioniert nicht unter jedem Betriebssystem, und vor allem auch nicht mit jedem USB-Device.

Abhilfe hierbei sollen die Filter schaffen.

Sinn und Zweck der Filterregeln: Devices werden direkt dem Guest zugeordnet ohne dass der Host das mitbekommt, bzw. dieses Device blockieren kann.
Dabei gibt es verschiedene Filterregeln:

1. Leere Filter (blauer punkt)
Der leere Filter sorgt dafür, dass wenn der Guest läuft, alle neu hinzugefügten Devices direkt an den Guest durchgereicht werden.
Ich habe allerdings unter MacOS festgestellt, dass auch diese Methode ziemlich zickig ist.

2. Device Filter (grünes Plus)
Der Device Filter verbindet nur ein spezielles Device am Host-System vorbei direkt mit dem Guest. Dies funktioniert bei mir 
sowohl unter Host=MacOS als auch unter Host=Win am zuverlässigsten. Dabei muss aber zwingend eine Reihenfolge eingehalten 
werden, sonst spacken auch diese Geräte rum:
1. Virtual-Box starten, Guest muss Heruntergefahren sein.
2. USB-Device einstecken, welches man in der VM verwenden will, einen Moment warten bis der Host das Device erkannt hat. Es brauchen keine Treiber auf dem Host installiert werden.
3. In der Virtual-Box das Guest-System auswählen, in dem man das Device benutzen will, dort das Fenster Einstellungen/USB öffnen, rechts auf das USB-Kabel mit dem Plus-Zeichen klicken.
4. Nun das gewünschte Device auswählen und es erscheint in der Filterliste. Darauf achten dass der Haken bei dem Gerät aktiviert ist (Links vom Geräteeintrag), unten auf "OK" klicken.
5. Jetzt das Device wieder abziehen vom Rechner
6. Einen Augenblick warten
7. Nun den Guest starten, warten bis das Betriebssystem komplett hochgefahren ist, nun das Device wieder in den USB-Port stecken.
8. Jetzt sollte dieses Device direkt automatisch vom System erkannt werden und benutzbar sein.


----------

